# I wish to clear up about hunting Goose in New Zealand



## Skeet in NZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I wish to clear up about hunting Goose in New Zealand and my name.

Ok my name is Skeet in NZ and someone has used a picture of mine on this site. Which has brought some questions which I would like to answer and clear New Zealand and my name.

New Zealand had Canada Geese brought here and they were meant to replace our native duck the Paradise Shelduck that was in trouble at the time.

The Canada Goose has now become a major pain for farmers and are almost classed as a pest. (depending on who you talk to how much of a pest they are)

The picture what was posted is of me lending over a pile of geese on a trailor, was a photo taken at one particular hunt and yes it was a cull. In saying it was a cull it was out of season there was 19 guns the permit had stated 20 guns and 100 hundred birds to be shot off a farm area in one weekend. On that hunt 108 geese were shot for the weekend. (I know I said the permit was for 100 and it was not until all hunters were back and a tally was done that we found we were over by 8 birds) Included in the hunters was a hunting ranger from NZ Fish and Game he was not only there to hunt but to keep an eye on the everything as well. All birds that were not in good condition were breasted and we stopped plucking at 30 birds. The ranger did not leave us until the last bird was dealt with. All of the meat was progessed into goods and divided between the hunters that were shooting. That picture was taken about 3 years ago now. Things have changed a bit since then.

Today 3 years later:

I have gone on many more culls since. They have changed in many ways including the numbers we are meant to take out of action. Now a farmer can ring Fish and Game if they have a problem with geese on their farms and they get a permit to shoot. If they don't know a shooter then Fish and Game would contact people and get them in to deal with the problem.

I live in the North Island and have just finished our special summer goose season of 2 months. In the South Island they have a season that runs from May thru to December on Geese that is 24 hours a day, 7 days a week with no limit. This includes unpinned autos. As of the first weekend in May NZ starts its duck season. In the North Island where I shoot there will be no more culls taking place as our Goose limit has changed. It will be the same as our South Island buddies 24/7, no limits and unpinned autos for Geese only. Please note 24/7 means that we shoot under a full moon not with spot lights so only happens once a month.

There is a normal duck season that will run from May for about 2 months. This depends on what area you live in within the country. This also changes limits as well from area to area.

As for killing as many as I have and along with the others I hunt with. We process everything we shoot. I see no point in going out to not use the meat. Infact I have a freezer full which I have made into sausages, salami and a few full birds for roasts.

This summer season has been a very good one. There was talk about 215 geese in a weekend. Yes that was with 9 hunters for one day and 6 the other day. It was mainly pond jumping and removing a problem for farmers. This was a complaint to Fish and Game and we were given permission to go in hard and heavy and ignore our normal 20 a day summer season limit. We did have a permit to go over the normal limit and one person was transporting all the carcess back to be processed.

I can put some pic's up if I am asked.

If you have any questions I will try to answer them for you. Thank for letting me clear up some of the issues.

Rob

PS Just to let you know I am running with pretty much the same gear is what you guys are using. Lay down Blinds and full bodies. I came over to the USA late 2001 early 2002 and hunted in 3 states for 3 weeks and learnt heaps off the people who I was hunting with. This I have put into practise here and it is paying dividends now.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome Skeet! I have seen some of your pictures on Cliff's site. You guys do very well over there! I for one would love to see more. Don't worry about the pre judgers. They are just jealous. They would shoot more snows and post the pictures and think nothing of it. They can't do that with honks so it upsets them.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Awesome. Lets see those pictures. I know where my next hunt is. :beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

wow that must be fun :beer:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Heck ya, should be quite a hunt! post more pics here! thanks


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

How do you afford the ammunition, 108 birds is a lot of shots even if you don't miss a single bird.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:welcome:

When does the season open?


----------

